# Which piece(s) do you listen to most often?



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

For me, it's Bach's Goldberg Variations - I practically listen to it every day at the moment. What about you?


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

It's a really interesting question. I certainly don't deliberately listen to a piece repeatedly, but looking backwards I suppose the question is what do I reach for most frequently.

Probably would be found amongst:
- Bach WTC (Book 2)
- Haydn symphonies (perhaps most commonly number 93)
- Beethoven Piano Sonata Number 32
- Sibelius Symphony 7
- Brahms late piano (choose from Ops 116-119)

Just guesses, though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Not in rating order:

Bach - Art of Fugue, Goldberg Variations, WTC, Leipzig Chorales
Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5
Berlioz - Sym. Fantastique
Brahms - Handel Variations
Chopin - Preludes, op. 28
Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58 and op. 20 String Quartets
Mahler - Syms. 2 and 4
Mozart - Requiem and Mass in C minor
Pettersson - Symphony no. 7
Penderecki - Symphony no. 6
Shostakovich - Symphony no. 10
Scriabin - Etudes and Preludes
Zemlinsky - String Quartet no. 2


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

I come back to these often:

Shostakovich: symphonies (1, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11)
Martinu: symphonies (all)
Rozsa: violin concerto/cello concerto
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Vaughan Williams: symphonies (4, 6, 7, 9) 
Bax: symphonies (1, 2, 3)
Brahms: symphony 4
Ravel: piano concertos
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Oddly enough, Britten's The Beggar's Opera (odd, because it's not really 100% Britten!) would be top of my list; I think Vaughan Williams' The Pilgrim's Progress would be next.

Last.fm tells me that my top-listened 'track' is 'Allegro' by Shostakovich... but that covers a lot of different compositions, so isn't terribly useful to know!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

My current playlist:

-- BBC Wireless Military Band International Series Pt. 2

-- Tchaikovsky The Sleeping Beauty Stokowski 1950

--The Harp and the French Impressionists: Ravel Introduction & Allegro, Roussel Serenade, Debussy Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp

-- Heinrich Schlusnus various lieder

-- Moby Dick soundtrack (1956 and 1998 reconstruction)

-- Villa Lobos Ciranda das sete notas for bassoon/Hindemith Concerto for Trumpet & Bassoon/Jovilet & Gubaidulina Bassoon Concertos


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

These are the pieces I listen to with great regularity 

Bach: WTC, Art of Fugue, Clavier-Übung III, Keyboard Partitas
Beethoven:”Razumovsky” and Late String Quartets, Late Piano Sonatas, Symphonies 3-9
Mozart: “Haydn” and “Prussian” Quartets, String Quintets, Clarinet Quintet, Piano Concertos, Le nozze di Figaro
Haydn: Any of the quartets or symphonies
Brahms: Concertos, symphonies, Handel variations, late Piano works, Piano quartets and quintet, Horn Trio, Clarinet Quintet
Mahler: All of it 
Bartok: String Quartets 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto 1, String Quartets
Monteverdi: Vespers 
Wagner: The Ring Cycle


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

BenG said:


> For me, it's Bach's Goldberg Variations - I practically listen to it every day at the moment. What about you?


Ditto, because I'm trying to learn them. I also listen to at least one Bach cantata a day. Oterwise it's probably Sibelius's 7th.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Twenty years ago when my collection was small I listened to Beethoven's symphonies more than anything. Now my collection is much larger I try to give most of what I have at least one play a year - I've taken to the idea of going back to favoured composers having not listened to their works for months on end.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

1-JJ Froberger suites, JS Bach and Buxtehude keyboard music, miscellaneous organ music from the period.
2-Sacred cantatas, motets, masses from the times of Medieval untill the end of 18th century.
3-Madrigals, villanellas, chansons, all sorts of secular vocal music from the same period as the sacred counterpart. 
4-Chamber/orchestral music and all sorts of consort music: wind instrumental, bass viol, lute, theorbo solo and consort music. 
5-Harpsichord music from the Couperins or many other composers. 
6-Operas, just because I have bought few of them, not that am not interested. Budget is not rich enough to cover the whole spectrum.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> ........Oterwise it's probably Sibelius's 7th.


Which version ACB?


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

larold said:


> My current playlist:
> 
> -- BBC Wireless Military Band International Series Pt. 2
> 
> ...


Have you tried the 1938 cantata "Moby Dick"?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Twenty years ago when my collection was small I listened to Beethoven's symphonies more than anything. Now my collection is much larger I try to give most of what I have at least one play a year - I've taken to the idea of going back to favoured composers having not listened to their works for months on end.


Perhaps it's something in the local air, but I take a similar approach.  I probably end up listening to some of my absolute favourite pieces less often than certain others, mainly because of not wanting to let them pall.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I would say Beethoven's symphony cycle is almost certainly my most played set of pieces. 

After that, the Sibelius symphony cycle gets a lot of plays for me. Haydn's Paris symphonies. Tchaikovsky's cycle. Strauss' tone poems. 

I generally go through a pretty wide list throughout the year, and of course integrate new purchased into it. But the items above are the ones that get repeats at a higher rate.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I listen to a variety of classical music, but I have to admit that I'm obsessed with certain pieces and play them at least once every couple of weeks. They're in one of the categories of Baroque, American 20th Century, and English 20th Century.

Bach - Goldberg-Variationen
Telemann - Many sonatas and fantasias featuring recorders

Barber - Overture to the School for Scandal, Knoxville: Summer 1915, solo piano pieces
Ives - Orchestral Set No. 1, Symphony No. 3

Bliss - Colour Symphony, Adam Zero, Checkmate
Delius - In a Summer Garden, Air and Dance, North Country Sketches
Finzi - Introit
Holst - Brook Green Suite
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 1 (Sea Symphony), On Wenlock Edge, In the Fen Country


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms' symphonies and concertos; also Prokofiev's. And concertos in general, from Bach to Martinů, mostly piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Perhaps it's something in the local air, but I take a similar approach.  I probably end up listening to some of my absolute favourite pieces less often than certain others, mainly because of not wanting to let them pall.


I suppose my method is mostly to do with not really wanting to neglect anything, but, as you say, _underplaying_ can keep favourites fresh. I threatened to run the symphonies of Mahler and Bruckner into the ground some years back but now they have to wait their turn, and when their turn comes my listening experience seems all the more rewarding as a result. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

My three favorite pieces of music are Beethoven's _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_, Wagner's _Siegfried Idyll_, and Barber's _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_

I'm also addicted to late-romantic and early-modern symphonies by the likes of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Mahler, Nielsen, Sibelius, Shostakovich, and Prokofiev

Maybe as a matter of national pride I have a particular liking for the orchestral music of American composers of all varieties: tonal composers such as Copland, Barber, Bernstein, Piston, Harris, William Schuman, Hovhaness, Hailstork, and Zwillich; as well as the more experimental composers such as Ives, Cowell, and Cage; the serial composers such as Sessions and Carter; and also the minimalists such as Glass and John Adams.

I always keep the orchestral music of Mozart close by me just because I enjoy his sense of beauty, balance, and craftsmanship, as if the music composes itself.

That's my core repertoire.


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Always rotating through Bartók's string quartets and concerti, Dutilleux's orchestral works (and SQ), late Beethoven piano sonatas and SQs, Ligeti's piano music, Chopin's préludes, and a playlist of French vocal music


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

You asked for it! 

Pan – Aarre Merikanto
Le buisson ardent – Charles Koechlin
Cinq danses rituelles – Andre Jolivet
Symphony No.3 – Karol Szymanowski
Livre des prodiges – Maurice Ohana
Le miroir de Jesus – Andre Caplet
Les heures persanes – Koechlin
Jazz Symphony – Meyer Kupferman
The Epic of Gilgamesh – Bohuslav Martinů
Angels and Visitations – Einojuhani Rautavaara
Symphony for a New Continent – Alex North
Lyra Angelica – William Alwyn
Spur – Arne Nordheim
Concerto for 12 cellos – Einar Englund
Uaxuctum – Giacinto Scelsi
The Plague – Roberto Gerhard
Le livre des Katuns – Jean Prodromidès
Amazonas – Heitor Villa-Lobos
Fantasia Poetica – Väinö Raitio
Sisyphus – Karl-Birger Blomdahl
Symphony No.1 – Richard Rodney Bennett
Timbres, Espace, Mouvement – Henri Dutilleux
La noche triste – Prodromidès
Danzas Secretas – Luis de Pablo
Geysir – Jon Leifs
Three Questions with Two Answers – Luigi Dallapiccola
Labyrinth – Humphrey Searle
Dreams – Erik Bergman
Christus Apollo – Jerry Goldsmith
Schelomo – Ernest Bloch
Equatorial – Edgard Varèse
Symphony No.6 – Vagn Holmboe
The Kairn of Koridwen – Charles Tomlinson Griffies
Instants – Friedrich Cerha
Symphonie Concertante – Florent Schmitt
Symphony No.7 – Malcolm Arnold
Tympan – Geert van Keulen
Oedipe – George Enescu
The Ripening – Josef Suk
Symphony No.2 – Benjamin Frankel
Suite No.1 for piano and orchestra – Mikis Theodorakis
Symphony No.2 – Isang Yun
Piano Concerto No.3 – Alexander Tcherepnin
Nykken (water sprite) – Geirr Tveitt


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Wagner Tannhauser
Berlioz Symphony Fantastique
All Beethoven Symphonies.
All Beethoven Piano Concertos.
Beethoven Violin Concerto.
Mahler 5th, 1st, 6th, 9th.
Bruckner 7th, 4th, 8th, 9th, 0, 1
Mozart from Pariser to Jupiter.
Tchaikovsky 6th.
Strauss II "G'schichten aus dem Wienerwald" (brings back Vienna memories).


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

Bach - Harpsichord Concerto in D Minor (other Bach pieces, too)

Pachelbel's Canon - I know, but the wife and my nurse aid request it.

Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler, Haydn, Mozart symphonies - just received three Beethoven symphonies by Pittsburgh/Honeck due to recs here, and even found myself listening to the 5th almost as if for the first time.

Mendelssohn Violin Co.

Wind & String Chamber octets, septets and quintets by many composers.

I try not to repeat too many specific works, other than the Canon for the ladies - makes life easier. Glad it's short. The canon, not life, I mean. But the Bach harpsichord is a guilty pleasure of my own. Cologne Chamber Orch, Muller-Bruhl, Robert Hill on keyboard is my favorite. Also enjoy it with piano, esp Gould.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Over time, the works I return to, more frequently, are...

Bach - keyboard works (Goldberg, Partitas, Suites, WTC)
Beethoven - Symphonies 3,7, late Piano Sonatas
Bruckner - Symphony 7,8
Brahms - Piano Concertos
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_Have you tried the 1938 cantata "Moby Dick"?_

Yes and though I usually enjoy Bernard Herrmann I can't say I liked it much. Seem too overwrought too much of the time, especially the solo singing.

I generally enjoy the Heggie-Scheer opera, however. I'd like to see it staged.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Interesting, difficult question!

For individual pieces, probably Shostakovich 2nd Piano Concerto, Ravel Piano Trio.

More generically, Beethoven late Piano Sonatas, Rachmaninoff Preludes, Sibelius Symphonies, RVW Symphonies, Arnold Dance suites


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Eclectic Al said:


> It's a really interesting question. I certainly don't deliberately listen to a piece repeatedly, but looking backwards I suppose the question is what do I reach for most frequently.
> 
> Probably would be found amongst:
> - Bach WTC (Book 2)
> ...


Haha love your list eclectic Al, I think we might be the same person )))
Would love to know which recordings you like


----------



## sobo22 (Nov 9, 2020)

*Sib7*

Which recordings of the Sibelius 7 do you like?


----------



## sobo22 (Nov 9, 2020)

Eclectic Al said:


> It's a really interesting question. I certainly don't deliberately listen to a piece repeatedly, but looking backwards I suppose the question is what do I reach for most frequently.
> 
> Probably would be found amongst:
> - Bach WTC (Book 2)
> ...


Which recording of Sibelius 7?


----------



## sobo22 (Nov 9, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> Not in rating order:
> 
> Bach - Art of Fugue, Goldberg Variations, WTC, Leipzig Chorales
> Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5
> ...


Which recordings of the:

Pettersson - Symphony no. 7
Penderecki - Symphony no. 6

do you recommend? Not familiar with those works and would like to check them out.


----------



## sobo22 (Nov 9, 2020)

Walton, Honegger, and Shostakovich Cello Concertos
Hartmann Symphonies
Brahms (anything)
Mahler Symphonies
Prokofiev Symphony 5
Shostakovich Sym. 1,4,5,7,8-10,13,15


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven, the piano concertos.


----------



## trbl0001 (Sep 13, 2020)

The one single movement I listen to most, is probably the last movement of Haydn's Cello Concerto in C. It's so full of exuberance and joy, it's one piece I can listen to in almost any mood.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Hmm.

The Planets
Bolero
Brandenburg Concertos
1812 Overture
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique Op.14
Lots of assorted Mozart 
Orchestral Beethoven


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The only works that I listen to again and again are:

*Machaut* - _Messe de Nostre Dame_
*Debussy* - _Pelleàs et Melísande_
*Duruflé *- _Requiem_
*Bernstein* - _Mass_
*Feldman* - _Palais de Mari_
*Bach* - _Goldberg Variations_
*Brahms* - _Clarinet sonatas and trio_


----------



## Bella33 (Oct 22, 2020)

This is my favourite, especially in Christmas season


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

*Buxtehude:* Trio Sonata in A Minor, BuxWV 272
*Górecki:* Symphony No. 3 (II)
*Haydn:* Symphony No. 49
*Haydn:* Symphony No. 92
*Korngold:* The Secret Lives of Elizabeth and Essex
*Korngold:* Piano Sonata No. 3 (Rondo)
*Korngold:* String Quartet No. 1 (II)
*Mahler:* Symphony No. 5 (Rondo)
*Mozart:* Requiem
*Poulenc:* Stabat Mater
*Reger:* Konzert im alten Stil, Op. 123 (II)
*Reger:* Piano Quartet in A Minor, Op. 133 (III)
*Reger:* Bach Variations (Var. 15
*R. Schumann:* Violin Sonata No. 2 (III)
*R. Strauss:* Vier letzte Lieder (September, Im Abendrot)
*Szymanowski:* Variations, Op. 3
*Vaughan Williams:* Symphony No. 5 (Romanza)
*Villa-Lobos:* Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4
*Vivaldi:* Stabat Mater
*Zelenka:* Missa Votiva (Kyrie and Gloria)
*Zelenka:* Requiem, ZWV 46 (Introitus)


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Berlioz Symphonie fantastique
Brahms 1,4
Franck Symphony, Violin Sonata
Schumann 2
Tchaikovsky 5
Schubert 9


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

On this moment in time : Chopin piano concertos.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bach - keyboard works -solo string works, all, randomized.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Schubert: Piano works, Lieder, chamber music
Beethoven : piano concertos , symphonies...
Shostakovich: symphonies 5, 7, 9, 10 , 11
Mozart: clarinet concerto , oboe concerto, piano concertos
Dvorak symphonies 6-9
Gorecki symphony 3
Schumann piano works, chamber works
Brahms symphonies 1-4, clarinet quintet
Nielsen symphonies

But at the moment:
Exploring the works of Gustav Mahler


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Right now it's Bruckner's 8th.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Prodromides said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> Pan - Aarre Merikanto
> Le buisson ardent - Charles Koechlin
> ...


Very interesting list. I know some from there. Others are totally unknown to me (Theodorakis, Keulen, Cerha, Bergman, North, Ohana, Nordheim).


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

This is a quirky but accurate list -- listening for the piece or the performance, and sometimes because of a particular conversation. It keeps changing, but over the last two weeks:

J.-G. Ropartz - Nocturnes nos. 1, 2, 3 for piano 
V. Novak - Ballade for piano (after Byron's Manfred)
Debussy - Nocturnes for orchestra
Chausson - Soir de fête for orchestra
Chausson - Viviane for orchestra
Chaminade - Konzertstücke for piano and orchestra
Chaminade - Concertino for flute and orchestra
Pierné - Konzertstücke for harp and orchestra
Chopin - Etude in Ab major (Harp), op. 25, no.1
Scriabin - Four Pieces, op. 11
Rachmaninoff - Prelude No. 5 in G minor


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Vivaldi’s Four Seasons. Every time I’m on hold


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Whatever floats my boat .


----------



## Emphyrio (Jan 5, 2021)

For the past few years: 
1st Sibelius: the Wood Nymph 
2nd Shostakovich: Symphony 6
3rd Martinů: Double Concerto


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beethoven's Symphonies.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Never done with Beethoven symphonies and string quartets.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Probably the Mozart piano sonatas and symphonies nowadays, as my mother loves them. We hear Mozart almost every week, and I've been trying to acquaint her with his piano concertos lately (she didn't know K. 453 and was quite impressed when I put it to play last week). Also, right now I'm in the middle of a personal project to explore all his operas, and I've been hearing even the ones I already know in order to better assimilate them.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> Probably the Mozart piano sonatas and symphonies nowadays, as my mother loves them. We hear Mozart almost every week, and I've been trying to acquaint her with his piano concertos lately (she didn't know K. 453 and was quite impressed when I put it to play last week). Also, right now I'm in the middle of a personal project to explore all his operas, and I've been hearing even the ones I already know in order to better assimilate them.


I also love Mozart's piano sonatas! They are beautiful.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

These are not neccessarily the greatest works, but I keep returning to these:

1. Mendelssohn's Elijah
2. Beethoven's Grosse Fuge and Op. 131
3. Beethoven's Symphonies nos. 5, 7, and 9
4. Dvorak's New World Symphony
5. Bach's The Art of the Fugue
6. Bruckner's Symphonies nos. 8 and 9 (especially the latter)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I also love Mozart's piano sonatas! They are beautiful.


Indeed. I think that even the first ones have their musical riches.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> Indeed. I think that even the first ones have their musical riches.


Definitely. The first movement of number one has stuck with me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The joy of choosing, outrages. :angel:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

When I came here it was Beethoven symphonies, Dvorak symphonies and Schubert symphonies but over the past few years chamber music has overtaken my listening as I try to consume as much as I can. Chamber music probably takes up 75%+ of my listening these days but it's usually tied into the weekly thread in some way so my listening is often swayed towards the current quartet of choice (unless I don't like it).


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

In no particular order...
Schubert Piano sonata 21 D960
Schubert String quintet D956
Beethoven Symphonies 7 & 9 ... whole symphony cicle for that matter
Beethoven piano concerto 4
Shostakovich Symphony no. 10
Shostakovich Piano concerto no. 2
Dvorak Symphony no. 9
Dvorak String quartet no. 12
Dvorak Serenade for Strings
Sibelius violin concerto
Beethoven SQ no. 14
Mendelssohn Symphony no. 3 "Scottish"
Schumann Piano quintet


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Definitely. The first movement of number one has stuck with me.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio
"Ancient Greek mathematicians first studied what we now call the golden ratio, because of its frequent appearance in geometry; the division of a line into "extreme and mean ratio" (the golden section) is important in the geometry of regular pentagrams and pentagons."









the entire movement is 100 bars. [ 38 bars of exposition | 62 bars of development + recapitulation ] is the closest ratio you can get with whole numbers to 0.618.




isn't that "cute"?


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I basically has been exploring lesser known works for years (mostly from baroque to romantic era). But in terms of frequency, it should be pieces by Bach, Mozart, Beethoven and Brahms, such as chamber music, concertos symphonies etc.


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

Purely a guess, but as a single work I think it would perhaps by Sibelius' seventh symphony.
Close would be Sibelius 3 and 6, with 4 just behind.

Hence, in terms of a group I would be fairly confident that Sibelius symphonies would top my own frequent play list. And within that group it would be what I think of as the most authentically Sibelian of them.

Mind you, if I totalled them all up it may be that I listen to Haydn symphonies more - but that hardly seems fair with over 100 to choose from.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's been many years that I listened obsessively. The last I remember was Bach5 English suites a year or two ago when I listened to all of my recordings, about 6 sets or so, repeatedly in order to make room on the shelves. But with music that was new to me the last time I distinctly remember was a bunch of Handel cantatas around 2003. But when I got into classical as a teenager in the late 1980s I had so little music and was so fascinated by some pieces that it was more frequent. I listened to a tape of Beethoven's 5th almost everyday for weeks at 16.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Kreisler jr said:


> It's been many years that I listened obsessively. The last I remember was *Bach5 English suites* a year or two ago when I listened to all of my recordings, about 6 sets or so, repeatedly in order to make room on the shelves. .


Which one did you skip?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I did not skip any but would probably skip the first one rather than any of the others. Not sure how the 5 got in there but the phone has done worse before.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Kreisler jr said:


> I did not skip any but would probably skip the first one rather than any of the others. Not sure how the 5 got in there but the phone has done worse before.


I think they were referring to performance.

For the English Suites my preference is Alan Curtis on harpsichord.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I listen to Bach's WTC a lot, it might be my most listened to work. But there are a number of different pieces I listen to often by a number of different composers. Too many works to bother listing them all.


----------



## MusicaDeiDonum (Apr 27, 2021)

This to me, is like 'comfort music' kind of question and for that I answer (classical music being my comfort food above all else)

- Tchaikovsky: VIOLIN CONCERTO: I think this piece has become integrated into my very soul; Piano Concerto 1; Nutcracker
- Handel: Messiah (specifically the performance by London Philharmonic)
- Mozart: Symphonies 25, 39, 41; Piano Concerto 20
- Beethoven: Symphony 7; Piano Concerto 5
- Bach: Missa in F Major; Brandenburg Concertos 1-6, 2 and 5 in particular
- Brahms: Cello Sonata 1; Hungarian Dances; Symphony 3
- Dvorak: String Quartet 12
- Liszt: Liebestraum; Consolations
- Schubert: 'Wanderer'; Symphony 9
- Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
- Chopin: Waltz 17 in Eb Major op. posth.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably selected Mahler works more than anyone else's - simply because he is one of my favourite composers and has such a small oeuvre.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

janxharris said:


> Which version ACB? [of Sibelius 7]


Sorry I missed your question almost eight months ago! Koussevitsky is possibly the greatest 7th I've heard (and I've heard a lot), with Bernstein, Rozhdostvensky, and Barbirolli/Halle up there as well (if you can't tell, I prefer my Sibelius raw and gutsy rather than polite and smooth). Others I love: Stokowski, Gibson/RSNO, Berglund/Bournemouth, Collins, Ashkenazy.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Haydn: Piano Trios
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet, Clarinet Concerto, String Quartet No. 20 ("Hoffmeister"), Quartet for Piano and Winds, Piano Concertos
Schubert: Octet, Symphony No. 9 ("Great"), Piano Sonata No. 13
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream (Complete), Symphony No. 4 ("Italian")
Grieg: Holberg Suite, Elegiac Melody No. 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphonies 3 and 5
Dvorak: Symphonies 7 and 8, Cello Concerto, Humoresque No. 7
Brahms: Various chamber works, Symphonies 2 and 3, Double Concerto, Violin Concerto
Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin, Pavane For a Dead Princess
Debussy: String Quartet, Nuages from Nocturnes, Clair de Lune
Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Wagner: Tannhauser Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I do sometimes spend a period during which I am listening to a lot of a single composer's work but then I move on. My taste covers a wide range of music and I am aware that I actively try to vary my listening within it and also to expand my listener's repertoire further.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Since long I have listened to many different composers even if it has been centered around Bach and Beethoven. Nowadays I think the music I listen to the most is Bach's cello suites, which i own in a number of different recordings.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

If I had to list the five pieces I listen to most often, I think it would go something like this (not including opera and in no particular order):

1) Beethoven's Sixth Symphony (Pastoral)
2) Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition
3) Handel's Water Music Suite No. 1
4) Any of Mozart's Horn Concertos
5) Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 1

Here is a breakdown of pieces I have listened to most often by composers I listen to the most frequently:

Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto
Bach: Brandenburg Concerto Nos. 1 and 2
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos
Haydn: Symphony No. 100
Beethoven: Pastoral Symphony (my favorite piece)
Wagner: Ring Cycle (Mostly Die Walkure and Das Rheingold)
Verdi: Rigoletto and Aida
Bizet: L'arlesienne Suite No. 1
Saint Saens: Samson et Dalia
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Puccini: Tosca 
Stravinsky: Firebird
Holst: Planets


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I have branched out lately and I try to listen to at least one unfamiliar piece or composer every day. That being said, like most people here, I enjoy settling into some personal favorites from time to time. This isn't by any means a complete list, but it should give you some idea:

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos, solo suites for cello, Well-Tempered Clavier
Barber - Violin Concerto
Bax - Symphony No. 6
Beethoven - late piano sonatas, C sharp minor string quartet, Symphony No. 6
Brahms - symphonies 3 and 4, piano intermezzi, cello sonatas
Bruckner - Symphony No. 7
Debussy - La Mer
Faure - piano quintets
Janacek - string quartets
Mahler - probably listen to more Das Lied von der Erde more than anything else lately
Mozart - Symphony No. 40, Don Giovanni
Arvo Part - anything from the ECM label
Sibelius - Symphony No. 6 and 7
Tallis - Spem in alium, Miserere nostri
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6
Peteris Vasks - Mass
Vaughan Williams - Flos campi
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde, Die Walkure (Act I)


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Ditto, because I'm trying to learn them. I also listen to at least one Bach cantata a day. Oterwise it's probably Sibelius's 7th.


I listen to a few Bach cantatas a week, myself. I have several score of the MHS records. Great works.


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

I have the Herreweghe Bach cantatas on my work computer and most often start with one of them or a haydn symphony (the Solti/LPO set).
I shorted myself for years by not paying attention to Bach, seems unconscionable now. Have played my way through the WTC, partitas and English Suites and listen to the choral works. 
Making up for lost time
I still prefer other music, but I think Bach as a ground upon which to build is a real thought.
Mozart quartets by the Franz Schubert Quartett Wien. Love these performances on Nimbus.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Listened to most in recent months:

Bach - Cantatas, WTC, French Suites
Berlioz - Sym. Fantastique
Brahms - Piano Concerto no. 2
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Dohnanyi - Violin Concerto no. 2
Elgar - Violin Sonata, Sym. 1
Haydn - Sym. 104
Liszt - Christus
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Mozart - Oboe Quartet, Clarinet Quintet
Myaskovsky - Cello Concerto
Pettersson - Symphony no. 7
Prokofiev - Visions fugitives
Ravel - String Quartet
Shostakovich - Syms. 9 and 13
Strauss - Oboe Concerto, Alpine Sym., Metamorphosen
Walton - Violin Sonata
Weinberg - Symphony no. 1
Zemlinsky - String Quartet no. 2


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Last 365 days, acording to my Last.fm.

1) Villa-Lobos - Piano Concerto No. 5
2) Respighi - Concerto all'antica, P. 075
3) Respighi - Suite in sol maggiore, P. 058
4) Say - Symphony No. 2, Op. 38 "Mesopotamia"
5) Merikanto - Symphony No. 2, Op. 19, "War Symphony"
6) Braga Santos - Symphony No. 4, Op. 16
7) Jongen - Concert à cinq for flute, harp, violin, alto and cello, Op. 71
8) Röntgen - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D Major, Op. 18
9) Respighi - Concerto in modo misolidio, P. 145
10) Delius - Violin Concerto


----------



## Dizzy J (Jun 12, 2021)

Lately it's been Elgar's "Nimrod" from the Enigma Variations.
Also two Wagner overtures: Rienzi & Tannhauser

And just FYI: I play the piano, and the piece I play most often = the 2nd movement to Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 8 in C Minor, the Sonata Pathetique. Hmm...it just dawned on me as I typed this -- that Elgar disclosed that the opening bars of "Nimrod" were made to suggest the opening theme of that very movement of Beethoven's sonata.


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

Schumann - Davidsbündlertänze, Fantasie in C, Sonata Op. 11, Kinderszenen, Waldszenen, Kreisleriana, Symphonic Etudes, Violin Concerto
Beethoven - All piano concertos, esp. no. 3
Mozart - Piano Sonatas (esp. K.330)
Bach - WTC, Goldberg Variations, Brandenburg Concertos, Violin Sonatas
Chopin - Preludes, Ballades
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
Debussy - Preludes
Ravel - Rapsodie Espagnole, Ma Mere L'Oye, Gaspard de la Nuit, Miroirs
Brahms - Piano variations (esp. the two on Schumann themes)


----------



## klappco (Dec 28, 2020)

There are so many I listen to but I always come back to this gem. Over and over.


----------

